# Terrestrial plants for Planters



## NanoJames (24 Apr 2013)

Hi guys
I'm not sure if this is the correct part of the forum for posting this but hopefully it shouldn't be a problem! I just did a DIY emersed planter with a Tropica pot that the plants come in. I was wondering what plants there are that can be grown with their roots in the water. I would also be glad to take any advice concerning media for planting whatever it is. I would rather it was something fairly cheap and readily available if possible. Also I would rather they didn't grow 10 feet high! A good height for my tank would be about 30-45 cm/12-18 inches. Hopefully someone has an idea!
Cheers


----------



## Alastair (24 Apr 2013)

Hi mate, yoi can use house plants such as peace lilys, hygrophila codymbosa is good, pothos, crypocoryne species etc. 
Planting medium you can use a base layer of hydroton clay balls and top with cat litter or gravel


----------



## NanoJames (24 Apr 2013)

Cheers for the quick reply Alastair! I'll do a little bit of research and see what takes my fancy. I might visit a local garden center too and see what they have.


----------



## Alastair (24 Apr 2013)

Also plastic suction shower caddies are good for planting in


----------



## NanoJames (24 Apr 2013)

OK, thanks. I think I might try the pots first and then if I like how it looks I might move on to something else. It is only a 20 litre nano so not much space! I've got another couple of questions. What should I use to keep the gravel from falling out of the holes in the pot? Is bamboo a good plant to go for? Is there a way to keep it a nice, short length?
Thanks


----------



## Ravenswing (25 Apr 2013)

Hi NanoJames!  Here you can find many house plants that can be grown hydroponic-style (just roots in the water)  	  Houseplant Hydroculture - Plant List	. The problem is that many of them become easily weeds and their size but there are many usable small plants, too. Amphibian aquarium plants (=most) can also be grown hydroponics/emersed if the humidity is high and many of them stay small and/or can be pruned back easily if needed. Take a look of AGA-competition paludarium set-ups, it`s really worth of it! You can try google "vivarium" or "paludarium", it will give you plenty of good information, as "hydroponic+house plant" etc too. When it comes to growing conditions, it s always worth to check what kind of humidity and temps (night/day) the plant prefers before planting it. In wrong conditions plants can suffer a lot, then rot away quickly. Some house plants don`t like stagnant high-humidity air so ventilator/ventilation is a must for them. Amphibian plants can usually handle this better. Sometimes it takes time for house plants to adapt to hydroponic culture, some do it fast, some not so patience is might be needed.

Last warning: emersed set-ups can cause bad addiction.... When you see how nicely and easily they grow, you are hooked!


----------



## NanoJames (25 Apr 2013)

Brilliant, thanks very much Ravenswing! Some brilliant info in there. This is my first time growing things emersed in any fish tank so I was hoping to get it right and with your info I'm sure I can! I hadn't thought of the reptile/amphibian trade for plants, I'm sure I'll find a good selection on websites. Do you know if you could answer either of the questions in my post above yours? It would be handy to know. Thanks again!


----------



## NanoJames (26 Apr 2013)

Anyone have any ideas for what to use to cover up the holes? Would a peice of bin bag be chemical free? Anyone?


----------



## BigTom (26 Apr 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Anyone have any ideas for what to use to cover up the holes? Would a peice of bin bag be chemical free? Anyone?


 
Generally speaking you want something that won't block water flow through the roots. Hairnet or tights would be cheap and easy if the gravel's small enough to fall out.


----------



## NanoJames (26 Apr 2013)

Thanks Tom!


----------

